# Still waiting.....



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello,

Just a quick question on what is "normal" after a failed IVF cycle? I had my second IVF treatment in September and sadly bled 9dp5dt (3/10/11). My next af was due on 28th October, but am still waiting.....my cycle is usually 26 days, but am now on day 44?

Thanks in advance for any advice, love Hannah x x


----------

